# Looking to sub... (Southwest Metro Mn)



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone out there looking for a sub in the southwest or west metro area in Minnesota?

10+ years exp.
New (basically) equipment
Insured

Post here or drop me an email at [email protected]

Thanks......


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Call Dave @ Curbside... He's based out of Savage. I don't have his number offhand, but I subbed for him last year before I moved. Good guy, might be able to help you out.


----------



## Moosehunter (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info and the email!!! We've been so busy finishing up the fall clean-ups, I don't even remember what my phone looks like... As soon as it slows down a bit, I'll make his phone ring.

Thanks again!!!


----------

